# Paths or no paths?



## Kamehime (Jun 19, 2013)

So, at this point many of us are starting to access the QR code features. Are you planning on laying out paths throughout your town? And for those of you that are already doing it, what sort of difficulties are you coming across?

I haven't played City Folk, so I didn't realize until now that paths do not lay well on horizontal bridges. D: That and the fact that my neighbors are all clustered together in one area of my map makes path layout rather difficult in my town.  I may tackle this project later on...


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't place paths in my towns on my other games, but I will be doing so this time around. I think they (usually) make the town look better and can really pull the whole town together and make it look like a whole. If that makes sense. :/


----------



## aoihekireki (Jun 19, 2013)

I will want to put down paths as soon as the option becomes available to me. It does make the town seem more like a town and less like a campsite. Hahaha


----------



## Carole (Jun 19, 2013)

Previously I was an ACCF fan, so I laid down extensive paths the first night I had ACNL. I can't help it, I like paths!   I did not use QR codes because I like making my own designs, even if less fancy.

As for paths on horizontal bridges, or any bridges, I just lay down a path that extends up to the bridge but not onto it.


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm currently adding paths in right now (I add a few each day) and the only thing is that it is _very_time consuming. Other than that, I'm glad I made the decision to add them!


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jun 19, 2013)

I never do paths or "town" layouts until I have achieved a perfect town, and by then I do all kinds of experimenting and fun stuff.  but I'm still a little ways away from that point in this game.  but when I do I plan to make my own, like I did in WW and CF


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 19, 2013)

I think they're kinda tacky so personally I won't put down any.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I've already laid out a path, and this is the first day with my QR code machine. It's main purpose is so that I don't have to worry about the grass wearing out so much, because it's kind of stressful. Plus the path I chose is cute, and paths help keep everyone's town from looking the same.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 19, 2013)

I like my town to look natural and random, so I'm waiting for some of the grass to wear away more and then I'll make sure to stick to running certain paths between the most worn bits and develop a natural dirt path. 

Laying down patterns isn't going to happen in my towns, I dislike their rigid squareness.


----------



## Talon (Jun 19, 2013)

I decided to lay down paths for the first time in an ac game. Last weekend I did them and just used a simple design for the pattern as a placeholder. Today I got the qr code machine so I scanned a cute path pattern and saved it over my simple design. All the paths converted to the new design so it was no extra work for me. I think it looks great and I'm happy with it so far. I used a design that required one qr code and blended nicely with each other.


----------



## Datsu (Jun 19, 2013)

When you lay paths, is it possible for fossils and stuff to appear under them? That's the deciding factor for me. I've seen some amazing paths, but I don't want to be missing out on spots to dig.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been laying paths since Day 1. 
I don't need any QR Codes.


----------



## SunRaven01 (Jun 19, 2013)

As far as I can tell, having laid down paths on day 1 in my town (laboriously transcribing them by hand ...), fossils do not appear under paths.  I've been picking up 4 fossils per day, plus some gyroids since it's been raining.


----------



## Datsu (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Raven, I'll definitely check out some paths then =) 
I like these bamboo water garden ones that I've seen on tumblr, they look really awesome.


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 19, 2013)

My game finished downloading at around 2am on June 9th. Since there wasn't really anything to do I designed my path and started laying it down. Extremely simple layout, not too much, and that's how I like it.


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 19, 2013)

I plan on putting down paths. Not because of grass deterioration or anything, i've just never put paths in my town before. I think they make your town look really nice, so I wanna try it out :3!


----------



## TheBirdBag (Jun 19, 2013)

What sucks about paths is, because I'm so awesomely complicated I like to make things awesomely complicated and I used 9 different designs for the same path. Now I only have 1 design slot left to work with D:


----------



## capsaicin (Jun 19, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I think they're kinda tacky so personally I won't put down any.



yeah this. Plus I'm going for a more natural themed town with campfires, hot springs, geysers, log benches, etc. Paths would be a little out of place.


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 19, 2013)

Elloriee said:


> I plan on putting down paths. Not because of grass deterioration or anything, i've just never put paths in my town before. I think they make your town look really nice, so I wanna try it out :3!



Thats also my reason for adding paths.. They just look _fabulous_ if done right!


----------



## DiscordDave (Jun 19, 2013)

So, since I'm new to the game series entirely, I have some questions.  Is the only way to build paths through materials or are there actual path pieces or something that you can buy somewhere?  Also, if I lay out a path, is it possibly for someone to build their house on top of it?


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 19, 2013)

I already have my paths down. c: They look really really good!


----------



## AC Cafe (Jun 19, 2013)

I made my own paths. Pretty much the same paths I made in City Folk. Only problem is my axe broke and I can't clear trees for paths anymore. I wanted to use a QR Code I saved, but it turned out really pixelated =/


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 19, 2013)

I've never used paths before. Too time consuming, for me, but I may try in NL.


----------



## mason (Jun 19, 2013)

I've never used paths before, but the last game that I played was the GC version, and I don't even know if you could put them down in that game lol. But I am going to on this game! I've already started mapping it out a bit and planning on where to place it


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Jun 19, 2013)

I put down a simple but nice looking path for the first time ever in any of my AC games. I don't know if I'll keep it forever. I may remove it when the paths I walk turn into natural dirt paths so everything seems more, well, natural lol.

I also only connected the paths to the main landmarks in my town. My house, retail, bridges, town hall, and the plaza. No point in connecting it to neighbors houses as they can move in and out anywhere in town.


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 20, 2013)

Not yet, once I've got the cafe and a few more public works I will!


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 20, 2013)

DiscordDave said:


> So, since I'm new to the game series entirely, I have some questions.  Is the only way to build paths through materials or are there actual path pieces or something that you can buy somewhere?  Also, if I lay out a path, is it possibly for someone to build their house on top of it?



*Question 1:*
You create designs and their is an option to place that design on the ground around your town, and you do that over and over and over and _over_ again until you've made a path along your town. You can't buy a path, but you can get designs made by other people who play Animal Crossing : New Leaf through QR Codes.

*Question 2:*

No, when a house is built, it will automatically remove the path.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 20, 2013)

I added one to my house to make it look more cute!


----------



## Cake (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't find any good patterns for paths online. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been making a path for days now(really lazy and little time to actually do construction type work, there should really be work projects for this.


----------



## Niya (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm going to end up making some cute ones..I'm doing a French theme. :3 So I cannot wait for the coffee shop!


----------



## ACking (Jun 20, 2013)

Ill wait until I have a perfect town status and then I'll completely landscape and rebuild my town from ground up how I want it.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 20, 2013)

I have pathways all around my town. I've been fortunate enough to have good villager house placement before I found out about the "new character reset trick." ^_^ I even have the pathway for my cafe set up! Can't wait. <3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 20, 2013)

I never did in the past. I'm thinking about trying it for the first time in this game. I need to re-landscape my town first though. I really hate the placement of the trees that have been there since day 1. I unlocked the garden center today. I'm starting to hoard flowers and trees and bushes. When I get a whole bunch I'll come up with a design plan and re-landscape. I'm also partly waiting because I want to max out my villagers so there is less movement in the town. It's easier to plan things once people stop moving in. 

I don't plan to make my own designs though. I'm a terrible artist. I found a ton of QR codes already that Japanese players made and will use those.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm going to, but it'll take a while. Doing main paths only, from my house and my other human villagers' houses to buildings and community projects. I want to catch the majority of fishes and bugs I'm missing before focusing on that. And grow more hybrids to decorate.


----------



## Mordotz (Jun 20, 2013)

So are you guys going to create multiple human villagers to hold more patterns? Just noticed you can only hold 10 patterns and switching them out would update the ones already laid down..


----------



## Kamehime (Jun 20, 2013)

That's another issue I just came across! I like making patterns for clothes, so there's little space for me for paths. D: You can save patterns, but I the 10 in your inventory have to remain there if they're being used...


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 20, 2013)

Paths 100%, I just have to wait until I get the QR thingy.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe.

In the past I had paths but I might not this time. I will have to see once my community projects are set up. I may just make natural paths using flowers/bushes etc. Paths can look great but I hate that they don't blend or bend well.

It also "forced" me to walk along my set paths. I may want to detour on occasion.


----------



## Bones (Jun 20, 2013)

I probably will use paths, but only once I've finished working on the rest of my town first. I still haven't even decided on what kind of set-up I want to have, let alone what patterns I want to use.. >>;


----------



## LoomyCrossing (Jun 24, 2013)

I think this time for paths I am just gonna out line them with flowers and make them natural dirt paths that way if I need to I can drop things on them.


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 24, 2013)

I definitely want to place paths this time around (although it takes forever, which is sort of discouraging) but I haven't found any that I like (or with a QR code big enough to actually read) yet, so I'm waiting to find the right one.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 24, 2013)

I've put down paths. Nothing fancy, just a simple brick I made up, myself. I like the look of them and haven't fully decided whether I'll keep them or not. Originally, I was just going to have them until I'd finished landscaping - bushes and trees, but depending on how it looks, I may keep them anyway. It'll keep fossils, gyroids, and pitfall seeds from showing up on a path and me not being able to see them.

Right now, I only have my mayoral character, but I have paths going from my house to Town Hall, each of the bridges, Re-Tail, and past my villagers' houses. I know they can move, but I like everyone I have, and they're all grouped together, so I'll try to keep the ones I have.


----------



## pocky (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm using paths 

Pros:
the town looks nicer
I can run without worrying about my grass looking ugly/accidentally stepping on my flowers

Cons:
items will disappear if you drop them on a path
they can error your game if people drop items on em/repeatedly hit them with shovel


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm using paths but what I don't like is you only have 10 QR codes and whatever you replace the code with will change automatically  So that only leaves me space for 3-4 clothing choices. I might get rid of a path one day but for now I'll just work on it and stay.


----------



## pocky (Jun 24, 2013)

JunJun said:


> I'm using paths but what I don't like is you only have 10 QR codes and whatever you replace the code with will change automatically  So that only leaves me space for 3-4 clothing choices. I might get rid of a path one day but for now I'll just work on it and stay.


make another character just for paths


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 24, 2013)

Never done paths but now because I've never made a cool design... but now with the QR codes I'm going too


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't do paths either, I prefer grass...


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jun 24, 2013)

ive never done paths and i never plan to
they just always seem to look ugly no matter how well made they are to me
and their way too constricting for me, i like going wherever i feel like lol


----------



## Uaedaien (Jun 24, 2013)

I prefer to go with natural paths but in New Leaf they don't seem to be forming.


----------



## C0mput3r (Jun 24, 2013)

I spent hours on the first few days design a rough path layout for my town.
I'm gonna lay down my final layout for my paths when I'm done with most of the major public works projects.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 24, 2013)

I got some nice QR code brick floors and have put a basic layout around my town just to help bring it together, I expect it to change completely as I get more projects like the Caf? and a few placement problem villagers move away.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to try using path tiles because I've never done it before. My villages tend to be pretty unplanned looking- just big patches of flowers wherever I feel like it and no tidy orchards anywhere ever- basically as close to my idealized image of unspoiled nature as possible. I like that look, but just want to mix it up a little and do something different.


----------



## Carole (Jun 24, 2013)

Carole said:


> Previously I was an ACCF fan, so I laid down extensive paths the first night I had ACNL. I can't help it, I like paths!   I did not use QR codes because I like making my own designs, even if less fancy.
> 
> As for paths on horizontal bridges, or any bridges, I just lay down a path that extends up to the bridge but not onto it.



So, today I was stuck waiting for 2 hours for a routine doctor appointment, and I used the time to re-design my path. That was fun! Both designs were so much fun to make, and they are very different. Tonight maybe I will try to learn how to use QR codes since I have the sewing machine at Able Sisters activated. I still like making my own designs best, and do not intend to use anybody else's QR codes. But at age 65, I think learning something new like how QR codes are used sounds like fun. See? Video games can be educational.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 24, 2013)

I just made some blinding rainbow paths so I can figure out where to line my flowers. They might grow on me though....who knows.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll lay down some simple paths to connect my house to Re-Tail, the town tree, and the town hall. For the rest of the town I'll enjoy some natural dirt paths. It will have to be edited later after more Public Works Projects have been added


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 25, 2013)

I really like paths, but since I'm no good at laying them out, I don't use them. But lately I've been looking at dream towns that use paths, and I'm starting to get some ideas on how to make a good-looking layout.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 25, 2013)

I have paths and it was very time consuming. My path needs 11 spaces so I have made a seconde character just for the main path then I also have little paths... and it's a pain to swich between the characters all the time


----------



## Mordotz (Jun 25, 2013)

Shishi-Oh said:


> I really like paths, but since I'm no good at laying them out, I don't use them. But lately I've been looking at dream towns that use paths, and I'm starting to get some ideas on how to make a good-looking layout.



If you need some ideas, here's my map that I planned out before I started laying down paths. Its kind of a rough sketch since I didn't note where my rocks were, so some paths were moved a little bit.

I figured I wanted the quickest route to every major spot, and thats how I came up with the map.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I just made some blinding rainbow paths so I can figure out where to line my flowers. They might grow on me though....who knows.



I'd love to see a picture of that!


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 25, 2013)

I do make paths, I use a "single block" repeating stone pattern.   Then when I get all the paths nailed down, I can border them with flowers and stuff then take up the blocks.  

In ACNL, I'm loving the bushes, they make great barriers.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 26, 2013)

I started putting down Paths yesterday, and let me tell you that the finished result looks wonderful.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to make paths, and like Gladtobemom said, border 'em with flowers.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 26, 2013)

Although it is a nice touch to your village,some people don't follow the paths,and walk all over your flowers destroying them.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 26, 2013)

Far to lazy at the moment. I Need to get all my tree's under control before I even start thinking about paths!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 26, 2013)

I started laying down paths yesterday \m/

I need an axe before I continue though.


----------



## Odette (Jun 26, 2013)

I've just started laying down paths! I think once the grass underneath has died I'll pick them up for the natural looking paths.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 26, 2013)

I plan to use paths in mine when I can decide on what look i want to use.


----------

